# Chocolate Cookie Sheet Cake ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2015)

Weird weather, rained twice and looks like it will again before tonite. Just ucky overcast, what you'd expect from New Orleans during carnival season. LOL

So I made a gumbo, Thought about making something for desert and I thought about Momma's chocolate cake. I know its a cookie sheet cake, But she was known far and wide for it. You could feed a gathering and its so dang easy. Everytime I see that movie the "Flying Leathernecks", when the old line sarg steals the Marines cake this comes to mind. But That is another story.

Its really easy, it will feed more than a pork butt, and it perfect for the picnic table. Did I mention is chocolate and delicious?

Recipe?

*Chocolate Cookiesheet Cake*
[h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
2 sticksbutter1 cupwater3 tablespoonsbaking cocoa2 cupsflour2 cupssugar1 pinchsalt2eggs beaten1/2 cupbuttermilk2 teaspoonsbaking soda1 teaspoonvanilla extract  Preheat Oven 350 Degrees1 stickbutter3 tablespoonsbaking cocoa1 boxpowdered sugar6 tablespoonsmilk1 cuppecan chopped1 teaspoonvanilla extract
[h3]Directions:[/h3]
Melt butter, water, cocoa in large pan. Sift in flour, sugar, salt. Mix soda, vanilla, and buttermilk, eggs, and add. Bake in greased cookie aheet for 25 to 30 mins. Frosting butter, cocoa, powdered sugar, milk, nuts and vanilla. Ice while hot.

Guess a picture is worth a million  words, well thats if someone else takes it....LOL













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 1, 2015






When I cut it, I'll try to get a Bear picture!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2015)

MMM  MMMM MMMMMM..  that's all I got to say about that...


----------



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2015)

I am assuming thats a MMmm of appreciation, Thank you

Its fast, its easy, its really good, and I cut this one into 28 pieces. As a kid I learned how to stack on piece on top of another, and no one ever catches you. Build your own 28 layer piece of cake....LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 1, 2015)

I am waiting on the sliced pics.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 1, 2015)

When a chocolate craving strikes me I could put a big dent in a chocolate cake like that. Perfect!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I am waiting on the sliced pics.


OK, But not sure why.....LOL

This is just good choclate cake without all the hassle. Mom could just spit these things out. Dinner for 100? She'd have cake made in 2 hours....LOL Took longer to plate them than to make them nearly. I have yet to see a single crumb pitched in the trash though.  Like I said, its easy, fast, and amazingly good.


Woodcutter said:


> When a chocolate craving strikes me I could put a big dent in a chocolate cake like that. Perfect!


<Chuckles> I know that feeling, it hit me yesterday! Pop is 90 and I think his taste buds are all worn out, Today he was coughing from eatting too fast....LOL  The cake is good, but we'd never eat it with memories of Mom. It was her thing and everyone apprecaited it.

Try it some time when you have those kids comming over and tell me there isn't a smile all over the dirty faces.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 1, 2015)

Man Sugar Bowl at Foams house today! Tasty looking cake! Make two of those, slather  ice cream between and into the freezer. Cut serve and have a fantastic ice cream Sandwee!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks awesome Foam !  Thumbs Up


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

It looks good!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man Sugar Bowl at Foams house today! Tasty looking cake! Make two of those, slather ice cream between and into the freezer. Cut serve and have a fantastic ice cream Sandwee!!!!


Just cause you make such awesome sandwichs...........

Thank you Case. It goes good with a gathering.


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Foam, you gunna ever cut it ?

gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Foam !


Thanks man, its a chocolate fix!

I make a few pies during the year, at best one or two cakes, I can't remember the last time I cooked cookings (Cooking cookies requires faith), but never any chocolate. This is my yearly chocolate fix. And as good as it is, now I am done wityh chocolate till at least year end.

What is fun about it, since its easy, requires nothing special, you can turn one of these out and just leave it siting around, so many pieces no one should ever count. But don't expect the kids to eat alot of supper..... LOL

My Pop will walk by the table and just inhale one so he doesn't even dirty a plate. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It looks good!
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thank you sir.

It was always a hit at messy food outtings like BBQ's because its basically finger food.


----------



## seenred (Feb 2, 2015)

Love it Foam!  This is the same recipe Mrs. Red uses, and it's my all time favorite cake!  A big slab of that cake with a tall glass of milk is pretty close to heaven!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I am waiting on the sliced pics.





gary s said:


> Foam, you gunna ever cut it ?
> 
> gary


Ok guys..... remember you wanted it!













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 2, 2015






You need a LOT of milk and/or coffee!


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2015)

Foam That looks great,and I am not really a cake eater.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

Its amazing how many friends show up when there's cake!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 2, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

SeenRed said:


> Love it Foam!  This is the same recipe Mrs. Red uses, and it's my all time favorite cake!  A big slab of that cake with a tall glass of milk is pretty close to heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Red. Me too! But just every once in a while.

You know today I met my first person who didn't eat chocolate, and it was a woman! I started to call Guinness to send a reporter.

I know Red, its not enough to hurt you, just enough to leave a that good taste in your mouth.


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks mighty good, wish I was closer 

GARY


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> Foam That looks great,and I am not really a cake eater.


Thats the thing about the cake. I am not a cake eater, I don't much do sweets, unless you include bread pudding or beignets.

This is my yearly chocolate fix. Its not special, but it is good. And there is plenty to share, take it to work, take it camping, take it fishing, make it for a BBQ, its even stands up to those stuffed full from pulled pork sandwichs!


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh that's my favorite!!! I'm going to do this for my next party! Yummy!!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Oh that's my favorite!!! I'm going to do this for my next party! Yummy!!


The only thing to watch when making........ make sure the center of the cake is set. gently shake the cookie sheet when removing fron the oven and see if its set or jiggles. Or use a broomstraw.

Other wise its pretty simple.

Good luck with it. Its been a staple around this house for over 60 years.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Foam, I have got to try this recipe, by the way what size sheet pan is that, if I am correct it looks like a half size pan, dont want to overflow that thing, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  looks awesome, think the grandkids will go for some of that, got four grandsons and one granddaughter, chocolate dont last long around here, Bonz


----------



## cecil (Feb 3, 2015)

Now Foam you shouldn't be showing that to a chocoholic.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Thank you so much!!


My pleasure. Its the one rookie mistake I still make when thinking I know everything and am multi-tasking while cooking.

Believe me, there is a reason I knew to mention it. LOL

Hope ya enjoy it.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

bonzbbq said:


> Hey Foam, I have got to try this recipe, by the way what size sheet pan is that, if I am correct it looks like a half size pan, dont want to overflow that thing,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir its a 1/2 tray.

That sounds like the perfect mob to try it out on!  I have seen a bunch of Boy Scouts on family night at camp, wipe out two trays with there hands. It wasn't pretty but when all the crumbs were picked up off the ground and delt with, they were all smiles from ear to ear.....LOL

It really is a lot of fun for kids.


----------



## larryacguy (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, looks great!get the milk!!!! Petfect  to top off BBQ.  Larry


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

Cecil said:


> Now Foam you shouldn't be showing that to a chocoholic.


Truer words I can not imagine Cecil. But, there is still cake left in the pan, I have shared with the neighbors, the sitter, Sister, well.... everyone thats dropped by and I have sated my chocolate craving now and don't expect it back for at 6 months. LOL  Probably a year!

Hiyas Cecil......


----------



## cecil (Feb 3, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Truer words I can not imagine Cecil. But, there is still cake left in the pan, I have shared with the neighbors, the sitter, Sister, well.... everyone thats dropped by and I have sated my chocolate craving now and don't expect it back for at 6 months. LOL  Probably a year!
> 
> Hiyas Cecil......


Hey foam is there any left? I live about 20 minutes from you i 'll be there shortly.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

Larryacguy said:


> Thanks so much, looks great!get the milk!!!! Petfect to top off BBQ. Larry


Thank you..... Its always time for chocolate cake, well except when you just did the chocolate over load.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

Cecil said:


> Hey foam is there any left? I live about 20 minutes from you i 'll be there shortly.


I sent the last off with my Sister. But its easy to make and its one of those old Mom recipes cause its all things you keep on the shelf all the time.


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2015)

Your recipes are backing up on my to do list!







Disco


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2015)

Disco said:


> Your recipes are backing up on my to do list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, next week is Valentines, then Presidents Day, then Mardi Gras...... all great excuses.


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you sir, next week is Valentines, then Presidents Day, then Mardi Gras...... all great excuses.


All good except we don't have a President. How about Victoria day?

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2015)

Disco said:


> All good except we don't have a President. How about Victoria day?
> 
> Disco


You want a President ???    We've got one that we might trade for some garlic...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 8, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You want a President ???    We've got one that we might trade for some garlic...


Good luck finding someone willing to take that trade, Dave.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 8, 2015)

Thats just funny right there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, Bonz


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You want a President ???    We've got one that we might trade for some garlic...





Mr T 59874 said:


> Good luck finding someone willing to take that trade, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you guys think you have it bad but I would trade straight across for our Prime Minister.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll throw in a chocolate cookie sheeeeeet cake!


----------



## superdave (Feb 9, 2015)

What  I like most about sheet cake is that it is easy to get my nuts to cake ratio up to near 50% pretty easily.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

I can satisfy my yearly chocolate craving in one day!


----------

